# reglas del arte



## RMTrad

Hola:
Estoy traduciendo un pliego de licitación para la instalación de un sistema de aire acondicionado. En un párrafo dice: "La propuesta comprenderá todos los trabajos de provisión, etc. que sean necesarios para realizar las respectivas instalaciones con TODAS LAS REGLAS DEL ARTE, incluyendo trabajos accesorios, etc.".
¿Cómo se traduce Reglas del arte? Tampoco sé bien a qué se refiere por eso no sugiero ninguna traducción.
¡Cualquier idea es bienvenida! Cariños.


----------



## ErOtto

Suena mucho a traducción al inglés de un texto inglés mal traducido al español.

Lo único que se me ocurre es que pueda ser la expresión "state of the art" pésimamente traducida.

Aquí una posible explicación. 

Si realmente se tratara de "state of the art", debería significar en español que todas las instalaciones se realizan de acuerdo a la tecnología puntera/más avanzada del momento.

Espero que te pueda servir de algo mi suposición. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## RMTrad

Gracias, ErOtto. ¡Qué velocidad!
Yo también pensé en esa opción pero me suena más a algo relacionado con el Arte (como su nombre lo indica).
¿Alguna otra idea? ¿Alguien más?


----------



## ErOtto

RMTrad said:


> ...pero me suena mas a algo relacionado con el Arte (como su nombre lo indica).


 
Hola, no soy ErOtto, soy alguien más. 

Pues como no sea un sistema de *aire acondicionado para museos* (por aquello de la humedad, temperatura, etc.), no se me ocurre nada más. 

Saludos
Alguien más


----------



## RMTrad

No, es para el sector de check in de un Aeropuerto. Suena muy raro así que le preguntaré a mi cliente.
ErOtto, mil gracias por tu ayuda. Siempre es bueno saber que hay alguien más del otro lado. Cariños.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola a todos. La expresión reglas del arte es usual en contratos, y sirve para definir (hasta donde yo entiendo, corríjanme si me equivoco) a todo lo necesario para llevar a cabo una tarea de manera idónea, correcta. El arte aquí se refiere al buen hacer, no a lo artístico. Esta frase es necesaria, y se explica entre otras cosas por el contexto: incluyendo trabajos accesorios, etc, o sea que habrá cosas no dichas en el contrato que igualmente deberán llevarse a cabo.

En cuanto a la traducción, lo siento pero no la sé.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Tampoco tiene que ver con state of the art, que es lo que dijo ErOtto, o sea, tecnología de punta y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## ErOtto

joseluisblanco said:


> Hola a todos. La expresión reglas del arte es usual en contratos...


 
¿En qué paises?

En España no me suena de nada. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## joseluisblanco

Perdón, creí que era conocida en todos lados. Es usual en Argentina.


----------



## RMTrad

Muchas gracias, Jose Luis. Con la explicación que diste ya sé a qu´r se refiere y ya encontraré una frase más o menos adecuada. A veces una buena explicación sirve más que la traducción en sí.
¡GRACIAS A AMBOS!


----------



## joseluisblanco

Pero por favor, RMTrad, dinos cuál será tu versión, en cuanto la encuentres. Así por lo menos nos ilustraremos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

No soy ingeniero, pero sí sé que en obras de infraestructura hay algo que al menos acá se conoce como "obras de arte", que son accesorios a una obra mucho mayor (solo para citar algo que se me viene a la cabeza, un colector de aguas).

Saludos,


----------



## joseluisblanco

piraña: probablemente sea lo mismo, estoy de acuerdo. Aunque todavía no aparece algún forero con la traducción... seguimos en contacto.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, chicos.

En este libro parecen llamarlos simplemente _complementary works_:click 

Voy a llamar a Vampi que es ingeniero; yo solamente soy un abogado disfrutando del día festivo en Colombia.

Saludos,


----------



## joseluisblanco

Por lo que entendí en el texto, complementary works refiere como tú dijiste antes a los accesorios, o bien a las instalaciones complementarias: pasarelas, vallados, etc. Creo (aunque no estoy seguro) que, en cambio, reglas del arte implica además que la organización de la obra debe ser entendida de manera cabal y llevarse a cabo por operadores idóneos, siendo todas estas, cosas que no se pueden detallar exhaustivamente; se me ocurren ejemplos, no sé si muy felices: que las uniones de cañerías de agua sean herméticas, que los ajustes de carpintería sean adecuados, que la limpieza y el acopio estén organizados, etc. Es un parecer, hasta que se pueda aclarar mejor.


----------



## RMTrad

¡Es la primera vez que me cruzo con unos términos tan discutidos!
Se me ocurrió una frase: "And anything due to perform the job in the correct way". Tampoco es muy feliz... pero es abarcativa... ¿Que les parece?


----------



## 0scar

Hay un hilo con la traducción 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=715685

*arte*
*3.     * amb. Conjunto de preceptos y reglas necesarios para hacer bien algo. (RAE)


----------



## RMTrad

¡¡¡Impecable!!! Gracias... ¡no lo había visto!


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Estaba en una reunión tratando de aclarar las reglas del arte para...
No, es broma.
Creo que el aporte de Oscar es el correcto en este caso; se refiere a todas las reglas aplicables para realizar bien el trabajo.
Me parece muy poco técnico y hasta poco serio, pero en algunos lados se usa.
Yo pondría "con todas las normas y estándares aplicables", para acercarme al menos mínimamente a un trabajo de ingeniería.
Las "obras de arte" que mencionaba Piraña, son efectivamente obras viales, más concretamente canalización de cauces de agua bajo caminos o carreteras.  Pero esa no es mi especialidad.
Saludos, y me voy volando con la música a otra parte.
Buen fin de semana para todos.
_


----------



## Mastoc

La frase "observando las reglas del arte" o "las reglas del buen arte" es muy común en pliegos licitatorios y en especificaciones técnicas, y hace referencia a que los trabajos deben realizarse no solamente cumpliendo las especificaciones técnicas sino que deben tener un cierto sentido estético, deben realizarse prolijamente aunque esto no contribuya a un mejor funcionamiento.
El equivalente en inglés es "state of the art".


----------



## RMTrad

Mastoc, Gracias! Pero como lo dirías en inglés? Con lo que me fueron diciendo todos creo tener el concepto claro, pero sigo sin encontrar LA frase en inglés. Se te ocurre algo?


----------



## Vampiro

Mastoc said:


> La frase "observando las reglas del arte" o "las reglas del buen arte" es muy común en pliegos licitatorios y en especificaciones técnicas, y hace referencia a que los trabajos deben realizarse no solamente cumpliendo las especificaciones técnicas sino que deben tener un cierto sentido estético, deben realizarse prolijamente aunque esto no contribuya a un mejor funcionamiento.
> El equivalente en inglés es "state of the art".


No quiero sonar ofensivo, porque sé que en algunos países aún se usa; pero a mi me suena a antigualla, a cuando algunos oficios aún se estudiaban en las escuelas "de artes y oficios".
Hoy en día se habla de calidad, de especificaciones técnicas, de estándares, y de normas aplicables (entre otras cosas, claro)
Los contratos no son mi área, pero suelo estar involucrado indirectamente en más de alguno. En ninguna evaluación técnica aceptaríamos un término como ese.
Saludos
_


----------



## projectguy

Vampiro said:


> No quiero sonar ofensivo, porque sé que en algunos países aún se usa; pero a mi me suena a antigualla, a cuando algunos oficios aún se estudiaban en las escuelas "de artes y oficios".
> Hoy en día se habla de calidad, de especificaciones técnicas, de estándares, y de normas aplicables (entre otras cosas, claro)
> Los contratos no son mi área, pero suelo estar involucrado indirectamente en más de alguno. En ninguna evaluación técnica aceptaríamos un término como ese.
> Saludos
> _


 
I agree with Vampiro's sentiments, but I have seen some bid documents in the past with the words "state of the art" or "standard industry practice" or "normal industry practice", any of which might work for "Reglas del arte" depending on the context. These are difficult to define and enforce contractually, but perhaps that is beside the point of finding a translation that matches the spirit and intent of the original phrase.


----------



## Mastoc

Vampiro said:


> No quiero sonar ofensivo, porque sé que en algunos países aún se usa; pero a mi me suena a antigualla, a cuando algunos oficios aún se estudiaban en las escuelas "de artes y oficios".
> Hoy en día se habla de calidad, de especificaciones técnicas, de estándares, y de normas aplicables (entre otras cosas, claro)
> Los contratos no son mi área, pero suelo estar involucrado indirectamente en más de alguno. En ninguna evaluación técnica aceptaríamos un término como ese.
> Saludos
> _



Me parece totalmente irrelevante como te suena la frase “reglas del arte” y si la aceptarías o no, ya que este hilo trata de cómo traducirla al inglés en términos correctos y usuales en el contexto citado por RMTrad.
Además, la frase se utiliza justamente para referirse a conceptos que no están englobados en la calidad, especificaciones técnicas, estándares, normas aplicables, etc. sino, como he mencionado, a cuestiones de estética y de prolijidad.


----------



## Vampiro

Mastoc said:


> Me parece totalmente irrelevante como te suena la frase “reglas del arte” y si la aceptarías o no, ya que este hilo trata de cómo traducirla al inglés en términos correctos y usuales en el contexto citado por RMTrad.
> Además, la frase se utiliza justamente para referirse a conceptos que no están englobados en la calidad, especificaciones técnicas, estándares, normas aplicables, etc. sino, como he mencionado, a cuestiones de estética y de prolijidad.


Hola otra vez.
No me parece que sea tan irrelevante lo que estoy diciendo, porque las traducciones no deben ser literales y lo más aconsejable es adaptarlas al lenguaje y expresiones habituales en el país de destino, aún tratándose de traducciones técnicas. En última instancia RMTrad tendrá la última palabra respecto a qué le sirva de todos los aportes dados.
El término me parece ambiguo, tan ambiguo como que no está muy claro cuál es el alcance verdadero de "las reglas del arte", y se presta para más de una interpretación. Según tú tiene que ver, además de especificaciones técnicas, con estética y prolijidad; y al parecer, después de leer, ahora sí con calma todo el hilo, veo que no todos opinan lo mismo, incluso hay links a algún hilo anterior donde se criticaba justamente lo ambiguo de la expresión.
Quizá para un llamado a licitación pueda usarse. En un contrato, en mi opinión, no.
En fin, creo que no hay mucho más que decir al respecto. Quien abrió el hilo tendrá que evaluar las posibilidades y tener en cuenta por sobre todo a qué país está dirigida su traducción; si ahí la expresión es de uso habitual... adelante, si no, yo lo pensaría dos veces.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mastoc

Vampiro said:


> Hola otra vez.
> No me parece que sea tan irrelevante lo que estoy diciendo, porque las traducciones no deben ser literales y lo más aconsejable es adaptarlas al lenguaje y expresiones habituales en el país de destino, aún tratándose de traducciones técnicas. En última instancia RMTrad tendrá la última palabra respecto a qué le sirva de todos los aportes dados.
> El término me parece ambiguo, tan ambiguo como que no está muy claro cuál es el alcance verdadero de "las reglas del arte", y se presta para más de una interpretación. Según tú tiene que ver, además de especificaciones técnicas, con estética y prolijidad; y al parecer, después de leer, ahora sí con calma todo el hilo, veo que no todos opinan lo mismo, incluso hay links a algún hilo anterior donde se criticaba justamente lo ambiguo de la expresión.
> Quizá para un llamado a licitación pueda usarse. En un contrato, en mi opinión, no.
> En fin, creo que no hay mucho más que decir al respecto. Quien abrió el hilo tendrá que evaluar las posibilidades y tener en cuenta por sobre todo a qué país está dirigida su traducción; si ahí la expresión es de uso habitual... adelante, si no, yo lo pensaría dos veces.
> Saludos.
> _



Trataré de ser lo más concreto posible:
1 – En un pliego de licitación RMTrad encontró la expresión “reglas del arte” y quiere saber cómo traducirlo al inglés.
En ese contexto, la expresión equivalente en inglés es “state of the art” aunque haya quienes  opinen otra cosa, no se trata de encontrar la traducción “más votada”.
2 – En este caso no es importante si “reglas del arte” suena bien o mal, lo importante es que sí se utiliza en pliegos y en contratos.
3 – La expresión no es ambigua, admite una sola interpretación: realizar los  trabajos con prolijidad y observando el sentido estético. Con respecto al alcance, por supuesto que es poco concreta (así como también lo es “state of the art”) por eso se la utiliza, la última palabra la tendrá el cliente.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Valoro el aporte y reflexión que hicieron todos, para esta expresión controvertida y ambigua. Tal vez el desconocimiento del sustrato y origen cabal de dicha frase haya provocado el debate. Quisiera que no se pierda de vista lo siguiente:


El mensaje de Oscar (#17) es el más ajustado, conciso y genérico par poder intentar entender y traducir la frase.
Las opiniones de Abeltio son adecuadas, basándonos en que la dicha frase es prácticamente obsoleta y además, por lo visto, no es de uso común y generalizado en los países de habla hispana. Aún así vale que exista una traducción.
Los aportes de Mastoc y projectguy también aportan a la reflexión, pero cuidado, Mastoc: porque la expresión _state of the art_(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_the_art), y su traducción directa _estado del arte_(http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estado_del_arte), refiere en la actualidad a algo que no es exactamente lo mismo. Incluye las regles del arte, pero en realidad significa otra cosa.
De mi parte quisiera comentar que pude leer hace mucho tiempo un fragmento de contrato (traducción al español) de la época del renacimiento; lamentablemente no puedo evocar la fuente; entre un mecenas de la época y un artista notorio, podría ser Miguel Ángel Buonarrotti, se acordaba la realización de un cuadro o retrato de determinadas características; se especificaban las medidas, material de soporte, técnica de pintura, colores; plazos de entrega, y también se contaba con la _maestría del artista_. De alguna forma esto nos ilustra la diferencia entre lo ponderable y lo imponderable, y cómo tratar de llegar a un acuerdo cuando no existía ISO .


----------



## speedier

It seems to me that:

Reglas del arte = rules of art = accepted norms of the trade / prudent engineering practices* / good working practice / Good_Engineering_Practice
.

*as per oscar's link.


On the other hand "state of the art", as previously pointed out in the Wiki link, means something else entirely.


----------



## turi

joseluisblanco said:


> Valoro el aporte y reflexión que hicieron todos, para esta expresión controvertida y ambigua. Tal vez el desconocimiento del sustrato y origen cabal de dicha frase haya provocado el debate. Quisiera que no se pierda de vista lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> El mensaje de Oscar (#17) es el más ajustado, conciso y genérico par poder intentar entender y traducir la frase.
> Las opiniones de Abeltio son adecuadas, basándonos en que la dicha frase es prácticamente obsoleta y además, por lo visto, no es de uso común y generalizado en los países de habla hispana. Aún así vale que exista una traducción.
> Los aportes de Mastoc y projectguy también aportan a la reflexión, pero cuidado, Mastoc: porque la expresión _state of the art_(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_the_art), y su traducción directa _estado del arte_(http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estado_del_arte), refiere en la actualidad a algo que no es exactamente lo mismo. Incluye las regles del arte, pero en realidad significa otra cosa.
> De mi parte quisiera comentar que pude leer hace mucho tiempo un fragmento de contrato (traducción al español) de la época del renacimiento; lamentablemente no puedo evocar la fuente; entre un mecenas de la época y un artista notorio, podría ser Miguel Ángel Buonarrotti, se acordaba la realización de un cuadro o retrato de determinadas características; se especificaban las medidas, material de soporte, técnica de pintura, colores; plazos de entrega, y también se contaba con la _maestría del artista_. De alguna forma esto nos ilustra la diferencia entre lo ponderable y lo imponderable, y cómo tratar de llegar a un acuerdo cuando no existía ISO .



Exactamente. "State of the art" = "Tecnología punta" y no, "Reglas del arte".

Saludos, t.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

turissa said:


> Exactamente. "State of the art" = "Tecnología punta" y no, "Reglas del arte".
> 
> Saludos, t.



Completamente de acuerdo. He trabajado más de dos decenios para una industria que importaba maquinaria de diversos países, algunos de ellos no anglófonos. Y el uso de 'state of the art' era justamente ese, 'tecnología punta'.
Ni 'arte', ni 'prolijidad', ni 'estética' eran aspectos que se tomasen en consideración.
Proveedores españoles de maquinaria para la misma industria usaban también la frase 'state of the art' en ese sentido.


----------

